# Southern Pines Blues & BBQ in Perry, FL



## oldcountrygirl (Nov 17, 2011)

FYI, hope some of you can make it.

http://southernpinesblues.com/


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2011)

Where is Perry?


----------



## roller (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.mapquest.com/?le=t&q=Perry+FL&flv=1&vs=


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Roller, too far for me.

Sounds like fun though.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

I was wanting to go but I'm not gonna have the $$$

Post some pics for us countrygirl.................please


----------

